# Heatwrapping Downpipes-DIY w/pics!



## cabriosnap (Apr 24, 2009)

This is my first DIY so please forgive any mistakes you may find 
Tonight at my friends shop we decided to wrap the down pipes for his car while having them out for replacing a few gaskets. Before I get into procedures I’ll fill you in a little about the car. The vehicle is a 2000 audi s4 2.7 biturbo. The car has stage 3+ kit with rs6 turbo’s and custom 3 inch down pipes with cat deletes.










Before getting started on step one we will go over materials used. This is what you will need
•	Roll of heat wrap
•	Standard bailing or “mechanics” wire
•	Razor blade/box knife
•	Dikes “wire snips”
•	Pliers
•	Can of Heat resistant coating








Starting at one end of the down pipes, tightly over wrap the down pipe starting at the flange. While keeping tension on the wrap slowly work your way down the pipe, trying to cover as much metal surface as possible. If the wrap is loose it will start to fall down the pipe as you are wrapping, tension is key.
























Once I get half way down the pipe I like to stop and check my work so far. If the wrap doesn’t feel tight or has some flaws I do not like, I start again. Always better to check half way through then complete a half ass job
























As you wrap the down pipe you will notice the wrap doesn’t like going around to many bends. If you are having problems keeping the wrap tight, try overlapping more material, we found it to help.








While wrapping the down pipe be sure to get around any O2 sensor ports while keeping some room for the sensor to thread into the down pipe









Once you are finished wrapping, take your razor and cut the wrap to your desired length. Remember its always better to leave to much then to little, you can always cut more off








Now that your pipe is wrapped you need to secure the wrap to the pipe. Rather then using tape that will eventually loosen or buying expensive bands, we have found that standard metal wire holds up just fine to the heat of the exhaust. This method has been proven on other down pipes to work very effectively.








Wrap the first wire around the pipe and twist the two ends by hand. Once you start the twist, use your pliers to slowly twist the metal pieces together, tightening the wire around the wrap. Once it is tight clip the unused wire ends (we left ours about half an inch in length). To keep from having the twisted end grab on things during installation we tap the end flush with the wrap using the pliers.
















































Repeat wrapping the ends until you have 2-3 wires around each end. More can be used if you wish, but we found 3 to me plenty.








Repeat these steps for down pipe number 2, if any
















Now that you have both of your down pipes wrapped, its time for the final touch. We chose to coat the wrap with a high temp heat spray for extra protection. This is not required but we have found that it helps repel water and moisture from the heat wrap and helps keep it from getting lose over time.
























































Here you can see we also chose to coat the cat delete pipes. No real reasoning behind this, we just figured hell why not
















We used 2 light coats per down pipe. Let the coating dry for about 20 minutes in between coats. Make sure to get the entire wrap and any other metal surface you wish








Here we have the end result. 2 beautifuly wrapped downpipes. they even get the silver thumb of approval

















feel free to post questions/comments. hope this ends up halping someone http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: Heatwrapping Downpipes-DIY w/pics! (cabriosnap)*

good stuff. 
you'll find its a lot easier to wrap, and you end up with a nicer looking job if you soak the wrap in water first. it makes it easier to stretch on, plus it shrinks tight once it dries out.


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Heatwrapping Downpipes-DIY w/pics! (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_good stuff. 
you'll find its a lot easier to wrap, and you end up with a nicer looking job if you soak the wrap in water first. it makes it easier to stretch on, plus it shrinks tight once it dries out.

...ditto... get it wet first and regular clamps work out great too...


----------



## cabriosnap (Apr 24, 2009)

we'll have to remember to try that out on the next ones we do, thanks for the tip

we would have got clamps, but the ones for the wrap were 6 bucks a piece! and hose clamps were out of the question because it is such a tight fit with those monster 3 inch downpipes. we have used wire before and have never had an issue with it so were content, and its cheep


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: (cabriosnap)*

How much wrap would you say you used on each downpipe? How wide was the wrap you used?


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (son of planrforrobert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *son of planrforrobert* »_How much wrap would you say you used on each downpipe? How wide was the wrap you used?

Most header wrap kits sell in 1" x 50' or 2" x 50'. So a 2inch x 50 foot roll will do about 10ft of downpipe. A 1" x 50' will do about 4.41ft. Uses more if you have bends. 
See pg. 2. 
http://www.designengineering.c...p.pdf


_Modified by Weiss at 6:43 PM 1-20-2010_


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

*Re: Heatwrapping Downpipes-DIY w/pics! (TBT-Syncro)*

Great advice, That what I did one my down pipe.


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Heatwrapping Downpipes-DIY w/pics! (GinsterMan98)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
recently wrapped mine in the copper infused stuff


----------



## garef001 (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: Heatwrapping Downpipes-DIY w/pics! (L.I. Dan)*

another tip would be to fold under the heat wrap where you cut it. it keeps the wrap from unraveling


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

*Re: Heatwrapping Downpipes-DIY w/pics! (garef001)*

Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cabriosnap (Apr 24, 2009)

*Re: (son of planrforrobert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *son of planrforrobert* »_How much wrap would you say you used on each downpipe? How wide was the wrap you used?

i would say we used about 30 foot a piece. the wrap is 2 inches wide
thanks for all the tips so far guys


----------



## cabriosnap (Apr 24, 2009)

*Re: (cabriosnap)*

bump


----------



## cabriosnap (Apr 24, 2009)

bump


----------



## Snitches Get Stitches (Jul 21, 2007)

Is this a "For Sale" thread? I have never seen someone bump a thread in the forced induction forum.
At least tease us with more word play and make it fun when you want to bump you post count or your thread.


----------



## cabriosnap (Apr 24, 2009)

*Re: (Snitches Get Stitches)*

in that case heres a funny story real quick. day after we wrapped the downpipes my buddy went to drive the car and the exhaust leak was still there. after another hour of searching they found the source...downpipe's flexpipe has a hole in it....so now he's getting another set made and sent out fo free. they also hooked him up with a water meth kit. siiickness
gonna try a few other ways to wrap the downpipes and post them up with our results.
maybe i'll have a diy writeup on a watermeth install...


----------



## NORDLAND (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: (cabriosnap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabriosnap* »_maybe i'll have a diy writeup on a watermeth install...









How does that work?
Whats it do?


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (NORDLAND)*

doesn't moisture collect with wrapping pipes? and makes them rust?


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (dubbinmk2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinmk2* »_doesn't moisture collect with wrapping pipes? and makes them rust?









not if you use the silicone sealant as described in this thread.


----------



## punk rock kiel (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*

it says not to on the package about soaking the wrap, but drop the whole roll in a 5 gallon bucket and fill it with water. it cuts down on the fibers in the air from handling it and you can stretch it so when it dries, its tighter than youll ever get it.


----------

